# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesetze Visum >  3 Monate Gesicht  zeigen

## schmalzf

Muß im Juni wieder zur Emmigration, bin dann aber in Deutschland und komme Anfang Juli zurück.
Was muß ich machen damit ich keine Schwierigkeiten bekomme?
schmalzf

----------


## pit

> Muß im Juni wieder zur Emmigration
> ...
> Was muß ich machen damit ich keine Schwierigkeiten bekomme?


Das hängt davon ab, was Du im Juni bei der Immigration zu tun hättest. Darüber hast Du Dich leider noch nicht ausgelassen.

 ::

----------


## schmalzf

Ja, ich gehe zum Report (TM47) und kann den nächsten Termin nicht wahrnehmen.
schmalzf

----------


## pit

Wenn Du vor dem anstehenden Termin für die 90-Tage-Meldung ausreist wird der damit hinfällig. Nach erneuter Einreise startet das Zählen bei "0". Also nix, worüber Du Dir Sorgen machen müsstest!

 ::

----------


## schmalzf

::  Danke Super :: 
schmalzf

----------

